# URGENT! Hernia after spey???



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

my bitch was speyd on the 30th of march everything gone well shes had her first post op check at the vets on the 2nd 3 days after the op told teh vet she has been so hyper with her not geting her excercise so she said as of saturday being today shes ok to go down teh beach and have a run to ture her out,we have been doing strict lead excercive starting for 5 minutes working it up to 10-15 minutes.so as we were advised we went to the beach for a walk she was running about enjoying her self now we have noticed a lump under her were the scar is,i have rang 3 out of hour vets for advice as i cant get through to my out of hour vets ,1st vet advised get her in asap.
2nd vet said so long as shes not in pain and shes weeing and pooing and eating shes ok to last untill tuesday as chances are one of her internal stitches may have burst,
3rd vet said the same as second 


Advice please im past my self ,my poor baby has took 10 steps forward and 30 back ????


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Personally I would go and get her checked out......


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

francesandjon said:


> Personally I would go and get her checked out......


that was my thaught too.....X


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Go and get her checked even if it turns out to be nothing. I'm sure she will be fine. Good luck x


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

I had this and it wasnt a hernia it was where the stiches had come away and fat was coming through but looked just like a hernia, she had to be re-stitched and sadly happened again, was a total nightmare!

Hope all ends well xx


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks people will keep u updated x


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I think this is fairly common and is a build up of fluids under the wound site, especially if she's been more active than she should.

I've never had it happen with any of mine, although the vet did warn me when my bitch was spayed on 27 March, that it might.

None the less I'd get it checked by a vet just to be on the safe side.


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

just waiting for my apointment in a hours time,they said they think because its not painfull to touch it could be a stitch opend and fat coming through
does this sound right?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*


claireandandy said:



just waiting for my apointment in a hours time,they said they think because its not painfull to touch it could be a stitch opend and fat coming through

Click to expand...

*


claireandandy said:


> *does this sound right?*




How did you get on at the vets?


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> How did you get on at the vets?


hey she wasnt too concerned about it she said because it was her first proper run out after her strict lead excercise.she said monitor the swelling and if it gets bigger to go straight back to them..this out of hours vet wasnt who we normally see it was just a emergancy number as i couldnt get hold of my own vets.she said if she can hold out to see my vet on tuesday because she knows her situation better knows weres internally stitched and she was saying somthing about vets differ in their operating ways,to b honest i was a wreck half of it went in and out my ears,

got up thismorning and the swelling has gone down still slightly raised but nothing compared to last night when she was in from her run,she looked like a dog that has had pups u know were their belly sags down?.so shes back inside now on a strict lead excercise again and she recomended i pull my own vet for advising to go out for a "run" i will keep u all updated ,thanks for the advice apologies for not geting back sooner my apointment was half 6 last night didnt get in untill half 8 they had a emergancy case that couldnt wait then after the drive back it was late and we went to bed, XX


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Glad it's gone down : )


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*


claireandandy said:



hey she wasnt too concerned about it she said because it was her first proper run out after her strict lead excercise.she said monitor the swelling and if it gets bigger to go straight back to them..this out of hours vet wasnt who we normally see it was just a emergancy number as i couldnt get hold of my own vets.she said if she can hold out to see my vet on tuesday because she knows her situation better knows weres internally stitched and she was saying somthing about vets differ in thwent in and out my ears,

Click to expand...

*


claireandandy said:


> *got up thismorning and the swelling has gone down still slightly raised but nothing compared to last night when she was in from her run,she looked like a dog that has had pups u know were their belly sags down?.so shes back inside now on a strict lead excercise again and she recomended i pull my own vet for advising to go out for a "run" i will keep u all updated ,thanks for the advice apologies for not geting back sooner my apointment was half 6 last night didnt get in untill half 8 they had a emergancy case that couldnt wait then after the drive back it was late and we went to bed, XX*



*eir operating ways,to b honest i was a wreck half of it*

That's the trouble different vets - different points of view.

My sister had her bitch spayed (traditional procedure) in February and after seven days her vet said treat her as normal.

Glad the swelling has gone down though.

I took my puppy, along with my 3 yr old to her first show today, and whilst I went to check one of the scoreboards for about 20 minutes, the puppy escaped. She managed to get through the side of the back dog guard. That's all she needed to do as she was spayed three days before your bitch. Thankfully no harm done.


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> *eir operating ways,to b honest i was a wreck half of it*
> 
> That's the trouble different vets - different points of view.
> 
> ...


its terrifying isnt it, just glad she seems fine shes not happy with me today i have hid all of her toys so shes looking for trouble,my shoe has been murderd somthing she never does little horror guess im just being over protective now lol.she is on strict bed rest,as i type shes jumped on the sofa(aghhhhh) barking at me to play NAUYGHTY hollie,


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

just anotehr quick Q. 

since her lump apearing last night i have halfed her feeds and been feeding her every 3 hours so shes not over stretching her belly is this ok or should i have stuck to her big feeds ? xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well it won't do any harm will it?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have always treated my bitches normally a week after spaying. Never kept them on the lead at all, the first couple of days they are too stiff and sore to want to run about and after that they are ok to do a bit more.


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> Well it won't do any harm will it?


no shouldnt think so, i didnt think to ask teh vet last night about it x


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

not for the light hearted,
been taking some pics of hollie and heres her after the post op check on the second of april just 3 days after the op,

























and below is from today 10 days after the op with swelling, u will notice she has more saggy bits near her lady area and her scar is healing nice but looks red and thicker?
































it feels hard to touch its more on teh left hand side than right i cant mamage to get a pic of it with her stood up its like she knows im trying to take a pic little madam
my beautiful poorley girl


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

My suspicions are right her scar is weeping today i thaught it was a infection of some kind i have gave her a anti inflamitary and awaiting vet instructions now,just noticed this as we woke up


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Aw, poor Hollie! She looks so like our Izzy! Both recovering from their spays too. Sending lots of healing hugs, hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

THANK U hope izzy is feeling well again real soon too XX


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

does ne 1 see anything in the pics i uploaded?


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

hollie has been for her second post op check today after weeping liquid from her scar all weekend,it was a difrent vet we seen she was lovely i told her the advice the otehr vet had given saying she was fine to go for a good hour long walk to tire her out, her face droped and she was disgusted and went to speek with the vet who seen us,they gave hollie antibiotics and andi inflamatryl rymadol or somthing like that same as what she had after the op. she has 2 go back in 2 days theres no hernia or erm whats it called were the fat comes through the internal stitching,she thinks she will b ok its just a build up of fluid from over doing it,they didnt charge me a penny for her tablets or antibiotic huessing thats because of their ill advice?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

claireandandy said:


> hollie has been for her second post op check today after weeping liquid from her scar all weekend,it was a difrent vet we seen she was lovely i told her the advice the otehr vet had given saying she was fine to go for a good hour long walk to tire her out, her face droped and she was disgusted and went to speek with the vet who seen us,they gave hollie antibiotics and andi inflamatryl rymadol or somthing like that same as what she had after the op. she has 2 go back in 2 days theres no hernia or erm whats it called were the fat comes through the internal stitching,she thinks she will b ok its just a build up of fluid from over doing it,they didnt charge me a penny for her tablets or antibiotic huessing thats because of their ill advice?


Yes as I thought. Pleased the vet has reassured you and that they didn't charge.


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> Yes as I thought. Pleased the vet has reassured you and that they didn't charge.


another update on hollie,her wound has gone down with the shot ot antibiotics she got from the vet on tuesday they wanted her back today to monitor the infection.its been healing nicely but still weeping,it does not look half as bad as it did but as its still weeping they want ehr back again in 2 days to check her they gave more antibiotics and took her temp it was raised at 38.7 she said shes running a bit of a high temp,she off her food chances are shes picked somthing up now ontop of her problems,advised to add chicken to her feed and tempt her to eat, then they will weigh her sat and see how shes doing.they didnt charge me again for consultation or treatment,and the vet who wrongly advised me was on the desk when i went in and politley said i will get some 1 to see u disapered she knew she did wrong! just glad the other lady is lovely to help us and wanting ehr back every 2 days poor hollie the vets is becoming a second home to her bless sure she will be right as rain again real soon,


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

claireandandy said:


> another update on hollie,her wound has gone down with the shot ot antibiotics she got from the vet on tuesday they wanted her back today to monitor the infection.its been healing nicely but still weeping,it does not look half as bad as it did but as its still weeping they want ehr back again in 2 days to check her they gave more antibiotics and took her temp it was raised at 38.7 she said shes running a bit of a high temp,she off her food chances are shes picked somthing up now ontop of her problems,advised to add chicken to her feed and tempt her to eat, then they will weigh her sat and see how shes doing.they didnt charge me again for consultation or treatment,and the vet who wrongly advised me was on the desk when i went in and politley said i will get some 1 to see u disapered she knew she did wrong! just glad the other lady is lovely to help us and wanting ehr back every 2 days poor hollie the vets is becoming a second home to her bless sure she will be right as rain again real soon,


Oh dear. I hope Hollie will be back to normal very soon.

You have both been very unlucky. I've had many bitches spayed over the last 35 years and never had a problem.


----------



## claireandandy (Jan 4, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> Oh dear. I hope Hollie will be back to normal very soon.
> 
> You have both been very unlucky. I've had many bitches spayed over the last 35 years and never had a problem.


thanks hun im sure she will shes diggin my garden up with bordome little sod, cant wait to get ehr back out on the lead  X


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi,

I hope Hollie is doing better and nearly healed now. My parents have been to visit this weekend so Izzy was allowed offlead for a run in the park with their dog Millie! She went CRAZY ut:!! Lots of zoomies after 9 days of onlead walks only!

Thought I would share some pics of her scar, it seems to be healing really nicely and its fine after her zoomies at the park!










This one shows how teeny it is!









And my gorgeous girl! (its a bit dark, the joys of trying to take photos of black dogs!)


----------

